# Previsões segundo os modelos (até 2 semanas) - Julho 2022



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2022 às 13:20)

*Previsões segundo os modelos (até 2 semanas)*

A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.


*Existem 2 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.

Previsões segundo os modelos: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões generalizadas, de curto a médio prazo, desde _nowcasting_ (previsões de curtíssimo prazo), situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação, análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução, a previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter algum cuidado e rigor, dando ênfase à comparação de modelos e ensembles, análise de cenários e convergências, tendências gerais, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais


*Links úteis

Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jul 2022 às 17:20)

Atenção à possibilidade de boas trovoadas no centro ao longo da madrugada que vem.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jul 2022 às 20:50)

*Informação especial**Comunicado válido entre 2022-07-02 15:35:00 e 2022-07-10 15:35:00**Assunto: Tempo quente em Portugal continental*A partir de dia 6 de julho, um fluxo do quadrante leste na circulação de um anticiclone localizado a nordeste dos Açores, estendendo-se em crista até à Europa Central, transportará uma massa de ar quente e seco sobre o território do continente.

Assim, prevê-se uma subida dos valores da temperatura, em especial da máxima, atingindo valores acima de 30°C na generalidade do território, com exceção de alguns locais na faixa costeira ocidental, sendo entre os 35 e 40°C nas regiões do interior e vales do Tejo e do Sado, não sendo de excluir valores pontualmente superiores. A temperatura mínima também deverá aumentar, sendo previstas noites tropicais (mínimas acima de 20°C) em algumas regiões.

A tendência aponta para uma persistência de valores elevados de temperatura nos dias seguintes, pelo que é provável que venham a ser emitidos avisos de tempo quente.

O vento soprará geralmente fraco a moderado predominando do quadrante leste, sendo por vezes forte nas terras altas, rodando temporariamente para noroeste no litoral oeste durante as tardes.

Estas condições meteorológicas, associadas também a valores baixos da humidade relativa do ar, resultarão igualmente num aumento significativo do Perigo de Incêndio Rural.

Salienta-se no entanto que, até dia 6, existem condições de instabilidade devido a uma depressão em altitude, pelo que é provável a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no interior.

O IPMA irá continuar a acompanhar a situação, atualizando este comunicado caso se justifique.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				









						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:






						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt
				





IPMA


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2022 às 04:00)

TiagoLC disse:


> Atenção à possibilidade de boas trovoadas no centro ao longo da madrugada que vem.



Off-topic: confirmado, com trovoada e tudo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 01:20)

Quase 1040 hPa no AA situado naquela posição não é comum em Julho, parece-me...
Dias 7 e 8.
A massa de ar do Sahara estará bloqueada e o bloqueio situado suficientemente a norte para a bolha de calor incluir também a Península Ibérica.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 04:27)

À atenção de @david 6 ,


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jul 2022 às 11:17)

Previsão interessante para hoje de tarde  :


----------



## lserpa (5 Jul 2022 às 23:45)

guimeixen disse:


> Previsão interessante para hoje de tarde  :



Confirmou-se. Grande granizada!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jul 2022 às 00:49)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O que vale é que as saídas operacionais estão desfasadas do resto do ensemble a partir do dia 11 ou 12.
> Lembro me de no mês de Junho creio uma situação idêntica em que os modelos indicavam depois de uns dias de calor valente, ainda mais calor devido à uma cut off mas com o aproximar esse cenário se desvaneceu e a cut off rumou a Portugal.
> Acho que os modelos vão mostrar esse cenário.
> Ou seja as temperaturas descerem bem a partir do dia 12.



Sinceramente, e infelizmente, neste momento já não vejo praticamente desfasamento nenhum entre o que tem sido as saídas deterministas e o ensemble ! Vejo sim cada vez a mais a depressão a SW/O , e com uma deslocação para NW sem  sequer chegar perto de Portugal continental! Infelizmente começo mesmo a ver com forte possibilidade uma onda de calor muito intensa, e de uma dimensão a nível temporal completamente estúpida!   Sem dúvida que esta sinótica prevista faz lembrar imenso o péssimo Verão de 2003


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2022 às 17:55)

Como  é uma previsão oficial coloco aqui, IPMA  já fala em onda de calor:






Tempo quente persistente em Portugal continental​
Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2022-07-06 16:37 e 2022-07-12 23:59.

Tempo quente persistente em Portugal continental Nos próximos dias, Portugal continental irá enfrentar uma situação de tempo quente persistente, que deverá dar origem a uma onda de calor em muitas áreas do nosso território.

Esta situação deve-se a um fluxo do quadrante leste na circulação de um anticiclone localizado a nordeste dos Açores, estendendo-se em crista até à Europa Central, que transportará uma massa de ar muito quente e seco sobre o território do continente.

Assim, prevê-se uma subida dos valores de temperatura, em especial da máxima, esperando-se que se atinjam valores acima de 35°C na generalidade do território, exceto em alguns locais da faixa costeira ocidental, onde os valores serão entre 30 e 35°C.

No interior do território continental, em especial da região Sul, e nos vales do Tejo e Douro, as temperaturas deverã o atingir valores superiores a 40°C a partir de dia 8, podendo alcançar localmente valores acima de 42°C.

A temperatura mínima também irá aumentar, prevendo-se a persistência da ocorrência de noites tropicais (mínimas acima de 20°C) em grande parte do território a partir da noite de 7 para 8 de julho.

O vento soprará fraco a moderado predominando do quadrante leste, sendo por vezes forte nas terras altas, rodando temporariamente para noroeste no litoral oeste durante as tardes.

Estas condições meteorológicas, associadas também a valores baixos da humidade relativa do ar, resultarão igualmente num aumento significativo do Perigo de Incêndio Rural, que deverá situar-se nas classes Máximo e Muito Elevado em quase todo o interior Norte e Centro e no interior do Algarve.

De acordo com a informação que o IPMA dispõe, esta situação de tempo quente ou muito quente irá persistir até dia 14, com valores de temperatura acima ou muito acima da média.

O IPMA irá continuar a acompanhar a situação, atualizando este comunicado caso se justifique.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/Para recomendações à população em situações de calor, consultar:https://www.dgs.pt/em-destaque/temperaturas-elevadas-recomendacoes-da-dgs.aspx

Qua, 06 Jul 2022 16:37:04








						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2022 às 03:48)

*Lisboa, Santarém e Évora*, as capitais de distrito mais quentes do país (*39ºC*), *hoje dia 7*:







*Dia 8*: *Santarém, Évora e Beja nos quarenta*; *Lisboa* continua com *39ºC* de máxima.* Setúbal desce 5ºC*. Todas as outras sobem.







Dia 9: *Santarém, Évora, Beja e Castelo Branco nos quarenta*; *Lisboa e Aveiro descem*; todas as outras sobem.






Singularidade: Sines* mantém 30ºC *todos os dias.

Esperar e observar.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2022 às 07:50)

ECMWF 0z muito quente  com a cut-off a "puxar" calor, como tem sido regra nas saídas dos últimos dias.

E isto, pelo menos, até ao próximo dia 16/07 ( 216 horas) ou seja, uma semana de inferno, mais numas zonas que outras, mas de uma forma geral muito quente.






Situação a acompanhar sem dúvida.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2022 às 08:16)

Snifa disse:


> ECMWF 0z muito quente  com a cut-off a "puxar" calor, como tem sido regra nas saídas dos últimos dias.
> 
> E isto, pelo menos, até ao próximo dia 16/07 ( 216 horas) ou seja, uma semana de inferno, mais numas zonas que outras, mas de uma forma geral muito quente.
> 
> ...


GFS o oposto, cut off aproxima-se de Portugal continental.


----------



## ruijacome (7 Jul 2022 às 08:20)

Mesmo que a Cut-off, se aproxime do continente, estamos a falar de 7 dias consecutivos de temperaturas extremamente elevadas, que no caso dos incêndios rurais (por exemplo), vai dar mto trabalho e condições para a existência de GIFs ...


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2022 às 08:30)

TiagoLC disse:


> GFS o oposto, cut off aproxima-se de Portugal continental.



Sim, bastante diferença entre os dois, se se verificar o que o GFS mostra, também será uma situação de eventual instabilidade quer ao nivel de aguaceiros/trovoadas, como também fortes rajadas de vento de origem convectiva, trovoadas secas  que surjam.

Nas regiões onde não chova isto será um problema sério para os incêndios e depois de um periodo muito quente... mas não é de todo favorável, quer ao nivel de temperaturas como de risco de incêndios...veremos quem tem razão, pois ainda falta algum tempo...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2022 às 11:52)

Saída das 06z do GFS volta a insistir na cut-off junto ao continente, afastando o calor:










Ainda assim, continuam todos os cenários em cima da mesa porque, até ao momento, está praticamente sozinho em tal previsão. É ir acompanhando!


----------



## ruijacome (7 Jul 2022 às 12:18)

O Europeu, continua a colocar a Cut-off ainda mais afastada... Aposto que será o Europeu a "ganhar"


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jul 2022 às 13:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Saída das 06z do GFS volta a insistir na cut-off junto ao continente, afastando o calor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E mesmo neste melhor cenário, que apenas teria algum alívio lá para dia 14/15 , o GFS acompanha os outros modelos na severidade de máximas acima dos 40°c durante muitos dias a fio    Já para não falar dos extremos qua ainda vão aparecendo na previsões, antes de uma suposta chegada da depressão a Portugal continental! Acho que existe pessoas que não conseguem perceber a diferença entre ter uma máxima de 40°c , ou uma máxima de 45°c ou mais! São coisas completamente diferentes, e que representam uma perigosidade brutal a vários níveis!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2022 às 21:56)

As previsões para amanhã, dia* 8 de Julho,* segundo os modelos de *média*-*alta resolução*:

WFR 2 km/5km: *42ºC>Max>=40ºC* na Lezíria, Bacias do Sado e Guadiana;

UKMO 10 km: *42ºC>Max>=40ºC* na Lezíria, Bacias do Sado e Guadiana a jusante do Alqueva;

ARPEGE 10 km: *Max>=42ºC* no Baixo Sado (Alcácer, Pegões), e Lezíria (Coruche);
________________ *42ºC>Max>=40ºC* no Alentejo e Ribatejo;

HIRLAM 7 km: *42ºC>Max>=40ºC* no Baixo Mondego, Braga(?) e Bacia do Guadiana a jusante do Alqueva;

ICON 7 km: *42ºC>Max>=40ºC* na Lezíria e Bacia do Guadiana a montante do Alqueva;

AROME: *42ºC>Max>=40ºC* no Baixo Mondego, Alentejo e Ribatejo.

Vamos ver qual deles se aproxima mais à realidade. Só um deles prevê acima de 42ºC.


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2022 às 22:11)




----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2022 às 22:18)




----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2022 às 10:02)

https://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/gens_panel.php?modele=0&mode=0&ech=144

A saída operacional é a última (Det). Ela eventualmente poderá acertar mas tanta fé a 6 dias continua a não ser muito prudente, especialmente quando estão em questão pequenos desvios (diferenças de ~200 quilómetros).


----------



## Thomar (8 Jul 2022 às 13:07)

Estou no smartphone e não consigo colocar aqui ficheiros. Por favor vejam as previsões automáticas do Ipma para Tomar, +46, +45 e +44°C para terça, quarta e quinta-feira...


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2022 às 13:11)

Thomar disse:


> Estou no smartphone e não consigo colocar aqui ficheiros. Por favor vejam as previsões automáticas do Ipma para Tomar, +46, +45 e +44°C para terça, quarta e quinta-feira...



Impressionante de facto:






É obra a persistência de temperaturas altíssimas


----------



## Iuri (8 Jul 2022 às 14:03)

Alguém pode, pf, explicar o significado destas cartas?

O evento de calor atinge o pico durante a madrugada?


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2022 às 14:26)

Snifa disse:


> Impressionante de facto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Só para efeitos de comparação, o GFS nesta run das 6z prevê o seguinte para Tomar:





O que uma "simples cut off" pode fazer. E a distancia temporal já nem é assim tanta.


----------



## blade (8 Jul 2022 às 14:36)

é pressão atmosférica e os valores têm a ver com thickness que depende da temperatura e humidade @luri


----------



## Thomar (8 Jul 2022 às 14:37)

AnDré disse:


> Só para efeitos de comparação, o GFS nesta run das 6z prevê o seguinte para Tomar:
> 
> Ver anexo 1815
> 
> O que uma "simples cut off" pode fazer. E a distancia temporal já nem é assim tanta.


Impressionante a diferença entre os 2 modelos. Como é possível tanta diferença?


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jul 2022 às 23:14)

Ronda 2 
As previsões para amanhã, dia* 9 de Julho,* segundo os modelos de *média*-*alta resolução*:

WFR 2 km/5km
*Max>=42ºC* Pontualmente no Tejo (Santarém<-Alvega)
*42ºC>Max>=40ºC* nas Bacias do Tejo e Guadiana, e Coimbra.

UKMO 10 km 
*Max>=42ºC* Pontualmente no Tejo (Santarém<-Alvega), Mora e Coruche.
*42ºC>Max>=40ºC* no Alentejo, Ribatejo e Castelo Branco.

ARPEGE 10 km (Vencedor de ontem )
*Max>=43ºC* Pontualmente no Tejo (Santarém<-Alvega), Mora e Coruche.
*43ºC>Max>=42ºC* no Ribatejo e Baixo Sado
*42ºC>Max>=40ºC* no Alentejo, Braga, Coimbra e Castelo Branco.

HIRLAM 7 km
Excluído 

ICON 7 km
*42ºC>Max>=40ºC* no Ribatejo + Castelo Branco, e Bacia do Guadiana.

AROME
*Max>=43ºC* Pontualmente no Tejo (Santarém<-Alvega), Mora, Coruche e Pegões.
*43ºC>Max>=40ºC* no Alentejo, Ribatejo, Coimbra e Castelo Branco.​
Vamos ver quem acerta desta vez.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2022 às 07:41)

Bom dia,

Agora sim, já se pode dizer que o ECMWF está a seguir o GFS, contudo a mudança a acontecer só será (?) lá para quinta ou sexta da próxima semana, até lá,  com a cut-off afastada e uma circulação de SE/SSE sobre nós, ainda iremos ter dias muito quentes, posteriormente veremos os efeitos da cut-off em termos de eventual instabilidade, ventos provocados, contraste térmico..etc...

ECMWF 0Z :






GFS: 0z ( também muito quente antes da entrada da cut-off)


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2022 às 20:24)

ECMWF 12z a  prometer uma semana de  muito calor, e ainda por cima, depois de um (curto) alívio, ameaça com mais calor:







O GFS também já esteve melhor, no sentido de aliviar mais ( e mais cedo ) este calor...






Vale o que vale a esta distância, mas são previsões nada animadoras.. 

Parece haver consenso com outros modelos, que a entrada da cut-off e que traria descida acentuada das temperaturas, afinal poderá não ser bem assim ( mas pode mudar).


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2022 às 20:55)

Snifa disse:


> ECMWF 12z a  prometer uma semana de  muito calor, e ainda por cima, depois de um (curto) alívio, ameaça com mais calor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A entrada da cut-off tem vindo a ser adiada, o GFS mostrava uma descida a partir de 2ª feira e foi adiando, o ECM manteve-se firme e parece-me que é praticamente consensual até dia 15 (6ª feira) vai estar um calor dos diabos, embora no Algarve as noites tropicais vão até ao fim das previsões automáticas a 10 dias, e mesmo se existir uma descida será de 2 ou 3 dias no máximo que depois os modelos começam a mostrar calor outra vez., ou existe um deslocamento do AA ou então vamos ter uma vaga de calor bastante prolongada.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2022 às 21:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A entrada da cut-off tem vindo a ser adiada, o GFS mostrava uma descida a partir de 2ª feira e foi adiando, o ECM manteve-se firme e parece-me que é praticamente consensual até dia 15 (6ª feira) vai estar um calor dos diabos, embora no Algarve as noites tropicais vão até ao fim das previsões automáticas a 10 dias, e mesmo se existir uma descida será de 2 ou 3 dias no máximo que depois os modelos começam a mostrar calor outra vez., ou existe um deslocamento do AA ou então vamos ter uma vaga de calor bastante prolongada.



Exacto, e se formos a ver, o ECMWF está  ser o mais estável, embora com as devidas ( pequenas ) oscilações.. veremos como evolui..  

Neste momento é o GFS que segue o ECMWF ao adiar a entrada da cut-off..


----------



## Microburst (9 Jul 2022 às 21:17)

Snifa disse:


> ECMWF 12z a  prometer uma semana de  muito calor, e ainda por cima, depois de um (curto) alívio, ameaça com mais calor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O Prof. Jorge Miranda, Presidente do Conselho Diretivo do IPMA, disse esta manhã num canal televisivo (creio que a CNN Portugal) que, para além da próxima semana, havia igualmente a hipótese da semana seguinte ser também ela de bastante calor.


----------



## David sf (9 Jul 2022 às 21:39)

Snifa disse:


> Exacto, e se formos a ver, o ECMWF está  ser o mais estável, embora com as devidas ( pequenas ) oscilações.. veremos como evolui..
> 
> Neste momento é o GFS que segue o ECMWF ao adiar a entrada da cut-off..


Ontem tínhamos isto:










Hoje estão mais ou menos de acordo, com pequenas diferenças:












A operacional do ECMWF continua a estar acima da média do seu ensemble, no final devem ambos convergir para a posição actualmente prevista por GFS, UKMO e GEM e que fica ligeiramente mais próxima daquilo que o GFS tem vindo a modelar.

Com a circulação de Sul virão poeiras do deserto e nuvens altas, pelo que as máximas podem ficar um pouco aquém dos valores que as T850 parecem indicar. No entanto, deverá ser um evento excepcionalmente quente ao nível de intensidade, e eventualmente de duração, no interior Centro e Norte, onde se poderão bater valores históricos. A sul do país calor, mas não muito fora do habitual.

A maior incerteza, para já, é a 3ª feira no litoral Centro e Sul, onde o ECMWF mete circulação de Este e temperaturas acima de 40ºC e o GFS circulação de sudoeste e temperaturas não superiores a 35ºC.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2022 às 22:10)

David sf disse:


> Com a circulação de Sul virão poeiras do deserto e nuvens altas



Acho estranho as previsões de 43 graus para Lisboa (por exemplo)  no dia 12, os modelos não tem em consideração a nebulosidade alta e poeiras que podem aparecer?

Nós sabemos que com esta sinóptica podem (e certamente irão) surgir, mas os modelos não incluem isso na previsão das temperaturas previstas? É que com poeiras e nebulosidade alta, mesmo os 39ºc do dia 13 são exagerados, se por um lado a nebulosidade e poeiras impedem uma descida maior durante a noite, também limita muito uma subida exagerada durante o dia...


----------



## David sf (9 Jul 2022 às 22:18)

Snifa disse:


> Acho estranho as previsões de 43 graus para Lisboa (por exemplo)  no dia 12 os modelos não tem em consideração a nebulosidade alta e poeiras que podem aparecer?
> 
> Nós sabemos que com esta sinóptica podem (e certamente irão) surgir, mas os modelos não incluem isso na previsão das temperaturas previstas? É que com poeiras e nebulosidade alta, mesmo os 39ºc do dia 13 são exagerados, se por um lado a nebulosidade e poeiras impedem uma descida maior durante a noite, também limita muito uma subida exagerada durante o dia...


Esses 43ºC não são output do modelo, devem ter algum "acerto" tendo por base registos históricos. O output do modelo às 00z previa 39ºC de máxima em Lisboa. Eventualmente essa calibração não tem em conta com nebulosidade, direcção do vento, etc.:


----------



## lserpa (10 Jul 2022 às 00:25)

Não deixa de ser irónico… 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2022 às 00:56)

A situação sinóptica para o dia 13/14 coloca esta fronteira a 850 hPa, com a ISO 30ºC na beira interior no dia 13 e depois a subir para o Alto Douro no dia 14.











Os quase 47ºC de Alvega e o recorde de Amareleja foram registos com a ISO 28-30ºC sobre os locais, tal como é previsto agora nesta saída, do qual ainda se junta Pinhão/Mirandela. Nenhuma dessas situações foi associada a uma cut-off, pelo que pela maior instabilidade da atmosfera (ventos, poeiras, etc) não sei até que ponto estes locais podem mesmo ir aos 47ºC de novo. Mas a probabilidade ainda existe, aliás até díria que Pinhão/Mirandela ainda podem acabar com novos recordes mais rápido...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2022 às 22:09)

Atenção que amanhã vamos ter dois mundos entre o litoral e o interior, com a nortada a bombar na costa.

O ARPEGE prevê +43ºC para os vales das bacias do Sado, Guadiana e Tejo. Potencial para 44ºC no Guadiana.
É o que tem mais acertado ultimamente, vamos a ver...


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 23:13)

Dias 14 e 15, Quinta e Sexta. A previsão do MetOffice até mete linhas de instabilidade ao largo da costa ocidental na Quinta.
Grande misturada que vai ser para estes dias.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2022 às 01:32)

Boa noite pessoal,

Sinceramente,  como estou de férias não tenho seguido as previsões da forma como o costumo fazer, e acreditava que as mesmas pudessem ter um volte face favorável, com a aproximação da depressão a Portugal continental,  mas tal não deverá acontecer pelo menos até ao final da semana, e é sem dúvida assustador ver cartas destas a apenas 72h das mesmas puderem se concretizar,  viabilidade enormíssima, talvez de 90% , sem dúvida um evento brutal de calor , e consequências muito perigosas inerentes ao mesmo


----------



## LMMS (11 Jul 2022 às 12:24)

Isto nesta zona vai chegar aos 45ºC no vale de Santarém e Campo Maior aos 46ºC (Minha aposta de 43.4ºC. Já Foste )

PREVISÃO PARA QUARTA-FEIRA! NEMS4


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2022 às 16:32)

AC ainda em posição favorável. Ainda.






---



LMMS disse:


> PREVISÃO PARA QUARTA-FEIRA! *NEMS4*



Para quem não conhece  https://content.meteoblue.com/en/sp...rces/weather-simulation-data/meteoblue-models



> meteoblue forecast were initially developped at the University of Basel, Switzerland based on models of NOAA/NCEP. meteoblue forecasts became quickly popular with scientists and the public having a specific interest in meteorology, including mountaineers, (hobby) pilots, and astronomers.
> meteoblue was founded as a company in 2006, to ensure reliable operational forecasts and to better service the industry; an independent commercial computing infrastructure and product development was established.
> 
> Since early 2007, the meteoblue computer cluster is daily-computing high resolution forecasts for Europe, Africa and South America; and since 2008 also for Southeast Asia. In 2013, we have added India, New Zealand and a Global forecast. For other areas, regional models and NOAA/NCEP GFS model runs are processed to generate information covering the entire world.


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2022 às 18:43)

---







925hPa = ~700m


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2022 às 12:26)

IPMA a colocar 44ºC amanhã em Lisboa 

Imagens para mais tarde recordar...


----------



## David sf (12 Jul 2022 às 13:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> IPMA a colocar 44ºC amanhã em Lisboa
> 
> Imagens para mais tarde recordar...


Acho que neste momento já se pode afirmar que hoje Lisboa não chegará aos 40°C (ao meio dia ambas as EMA estavam abaixo dos 30, não deverão passar dos 35), e vejo muito improvável que amanhã se atinjam os 44°C. Pelo menos nenhum modelo o prevê...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2022 às 13:08)

David sf disse:


> Acho que neste momento já se pode afirmar que hoje Lisboa não chegará aos 40°C (ao meio dia ambas as EMA estavam abaixo dos 30, não deverão passar dos 35), e vejo muito improvável que amanhã se atinjam os 44°C. Pelo menos nenhum modelo o prevê...



Também acho que não vão chegar nem perto dos valores previstos, mas tenho sempre em mente que "eles percebem mais que eu"


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2022 às 13:54)

'EFI' no _Search Products_  https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/opencharts/


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 22:17)

Peripécias de uma cut-off
Não sei até que ponto Lisboa vai chegar aos 44ºC, GFS já tirou tudo... nem aos 38ºC dá. 

Depende do momento em que o vento de sul corta a lestada, isto parece alargar-se para uma faixa de Leiria e Santarém.

AROME cortou o calor todo na faixa Lisboa-Leiria, diferença abismal da saída das 00z que dava +46ºC para o Ribatejo todo:


----------



## Mammatus (12 Jul 2022 às 22:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Peripécias de uma cut-off
> Não sei até que ponto Lisboa vai chegar aos 44ºC, GFS já tirou tudo... nem aos 38ºC dá.
> 
> Depende do momento em que o vento de sul corta a lestada, isto parece alargar-se para uma faixa de Leiria e Santarém.
> ...



As cut-off têm o poder de deixar os modelos e os profissionais à beira da "esquizofrenia". 

Só mesmo o nowcasting.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 01:11)

Para ajudar a confusão, mais umas frentes e linhas de actividade (?) previstas pelo MetOffice, para *Quinta e Sexta*:
Amanhã:













Quinta 14









Sexta 15









Sábado





Domingo


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2022 às 22:27)

Tenho reparado nos modelos que sigo mais têm vindo colocar à algumas saídas um aumento de temperatura junto com o aumento do vento nesta próxima noite.
Ainda aparecem várias zonas acima dos 32°C, algumas acima dos 34°C e vê-se uma ou outra pelos 36°C, como na zona do Porto.

O Arome até prevê umas pequenas manchas de precipitação vinda das nuvens que estão previstas passar durante a madrugada juntamente com umas rajadas mais fortes provocadas por elas. Será que poderá haver um heat burst?

Previsão do Arome

Precipitação:





Nuvens:





Rajadas:





Temperatura:





Previsão de temperatura do Arpege onde também se nota esse aumento:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 23:29)

guimeixen disse:


> Tenho reparado nos modelos que sigo mais têm vindo colocar à algumas saídas um aumento de temperatura junto com o aumento do vento nesta próxima noite.
> Ainda aparecem várias zonas acima dos 32°C, algumas acima dos 34°C e vê-se uma ou outra pelos 36°C, como na zona do Porto.
> 
> O Arome até prevê umas pequenas manchas de precipitação vinda das nuvens que estão previstas passar durante a madrugada juntamente com umas rajadas mais fortes provocadas por elas. Será que poderá haver um heat burst?
> ...


Isso não seria nada bom para o incêndio de Aveiro...


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 04:33)

Mais cinco dias marcados pela presença da _cut-off_ ao largo, longe, da costa ocidental.
Já desapareceram da previsão do MetOffice as frentes anteriormente delineadas perto ou mesmo sobre a costa.
Ainda é sugerida alguma instabilidade organizada mas apenas em torno do centro da cut-off, sem vir a afectar o continente neste período de previsão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2022 às 17:02)

Aproveitar a próxima noite que a partir de amanhã vem aí nova dose e os dias prometem ser bem quentes:


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2022 às 21:36)

O ECM tem vindo a insistir para a ocorrência de temperaturas muito altas entre Domingo e 3ª feira no Algarve.

*Previsão do ECM para 2ª feira dia 25/07*





No dia 25/07/2004 Faro atingiu 44.3ºC, ainda dá uma loucura e bate o recorde. 

AEMET coloca 40ºC no Domingo e 43ºC na 2ª feira para Ayamonte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jul 2022 às 22:53)

Bem, faltava só um distrito com o alerta vermelho, parece que é desta para Faro


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2022 às 19:04)

AEMET prevê 41ºC para Domingo e 44ºC para 2ª feira em Ayamonte

O ICON deu-lhe forte na saída das 12:





*ECM*





*UKMO



*

Não estou a gostar nada, das previsões tirando o GFS que está mais soft mas não lida bem com estas situações, todos os outros modelos estão consonantes em temperaturas a rondarem os 40ºC ou mais.

Era giro, passado 18 anos quebrar o recorde e no mesmo dia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2022 às 20:29)

Ayamonte e todo o Litoral de Huelva com aviso vermelho na 2ª feira, algo inédito






O IPMA só lançaria o aviso vermelho no Algarve, se Faro tivesse uma máxima superior a 41ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jul 2022 às 22:04)

Pelo WFR parece haver razões suficientes para o aviso vermelho. Faro não é só a cidade...

Mínima de Faro pode roçar os 29ºC.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2022 às 14:36)

IPMA:






http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jul 2022 às 22:09)

O pico parece ser no sábado. Braga pode chegar aos 40ºC. Vai ser um fim-de-semana quente para o norte.






ARPEGE mais soft na bacia do Tejo, só toca nos 40ºC.

Isto é uma saída que me parece perfeitamente comum na semana mais quente do ano, que deve ser a primeira de Agosto. Sem exageros. Claro que com o que já tivemos para trás, era dispensável.


----------



## Cesar (29 Jul 2022 às 20:20)

Mais uma onde a caminho.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Jul 2022 às 21:28)

O que vejo é que Agosto poderá ser mais fresco do que Julho, e poderá até ser face às previsões ou tendências actuais ate normal ou abaixo da média!


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jul 2022 às 22:20)

O interior norte vai sofrer e bem, Bragança sempre a ir aos 39ºC...


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2022 às 00:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O que vejo é que Agosto poderá ser mais fresco do que Julho, e poderá até ser face às previsões ou tendências actuais ate normal ou abaixo da média!



Ver onde? Qual é a fonte?
É muito fácil um Agosto qualquer ser mais fresco do que este Julho que estará provavelmente no pódio dos mais quentes de sempre.
Quanto ao "abaixo da média", é média para o Algarve ou para que região? Todo o continente?
Talvez uma opinião para o "seguimento livre", mas neste tópico precisam-se fontes.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Jul 2022 às 07:47)

StormRic disse:


> Ver onde? Qual é a fonte?
> É muito fácil um Agosto qualquer ser mais fresco do que este Julho que estará provavelmente no pódio dos mais quentes de sempre.
> Quanto ao "abaixo da média", é média para o Algarve ou para que região? Todo o continente?
> Talvez uma opinião para o "seguimento livre", mas neste tópico precisam-se fontes.


Basta ver as previsões a 15 dias dos modelos não? 
A partir do dia 6 ou 7 Agosto finda o calor, entra ar marítimo e a temperatura desce bastante não havendo previsão de recuperação..


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2022 às 18:44)

StormRic disse:


> Ver onde? Qual é a fonte?
> É muito fácil um Agosto qualquer ser mais fresco do que este Julho que estará provavelmente no pódio dos mais quentes de sempre.
> Quanto ao "abaixo da média", é média para o Algarve ou para que região? Todo o continente?
> Talvez uma opinião para o "seguimento livre", mas neste tópico precisam-se fontes.


Ora a previsão do IPMA com base no ECM indica esta previsão para o mês de Agosto:

Na *temperatura média* semanal, prevêem-se valores *acima* do normal (+0.25 a 6°C) praticamente para todo o território, em especial para as regiões do interior Norte e Centro nas semanas de 01/08 a 07/08 e de 08/08 a 14/08. Ainda na semana de 01/08 a 07/08 prevêem-se valores *abaixo* do normal (-1 a -0.25°C) em alguns locais do litoral oeste das regiões Centro e Sul. Adicionalmente, nas semanas de 15/08 a 21/08 e de 22/08 a 28/08 prevêem-se ainda valores *acima* do normal (+0.25 a 3°C) para as regiões do Norte e do interior Centro e Sul.



			https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/docs/bpm_0108.2808_2022.pdf
		


Em Trás-os-Montes, as duas primeiras semanas de Agosto vão ter uma anomalia positiva entre os 3 e os 6ºC, não é aquela anomalia negativa junto à costa que vai fazer alguma diferença, porque todas as semanas têm anomalias positivas bem vincadas no interior. Certo, é que Agosto começa com uma nova onda de calor e, este ano é coisa que não tem faltado desde Maio. Esta é a previsão e a realidade.


----------

